# Cello - Accordion Duo (Made in Belgium) - James Bond Medley // Thoughts?



## piefon (Mar 28, 2017)

Hey everyone,

So I just found this group on youtube through their Oblivion recording.

I'd never really heard of a cello-accordion duo! What do you think of it? They seem to have a lot of fun!






Best regards


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm not sure how many people on this forum will _admit_ to liking this, (& there's probably not much accordion-love here, either!:lol, but I think it's great! The piece is really creative & well-played, & the musician's obvious enthusiasm & enjoyment is contagious! .
Thanks for posting it :tiphat:


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Well, that is certainly . . . interesting. I wonder how many other pieces would work quite as well for that combination as the James Bond theme.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Challenging combination to say the least.


----------



## piefon (Mar 28, 2017)

JAS said:


> Well, that is certainly . . . interesting. I wonder how many other pieces would work quite as well for that combination as the James Bond theme.


Well, we (i'm the cellist haha) have a Danny Boy cover coming up sometime in the next week on youtube. We've made a Oblivion (Piazzolla) version which we're pretty proud of.

Right now, we're recreating the whole Tableaux d'une Exposition for our duo, and we're also arranging Ginastera's Pampeana no. 2 for cello and piano.

Obviously, not everything is easy to arrange, but a lot of pieces can make for some pretty convincing 
arrangements!


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

piefon said:


> Well, we (i'm the cellist haha) have a Danny Boy cover coming up sometime in the next week on youtube. We've made a Oblivion (Piazzolla) version which we're pretty proud of.
> 
> Right now, we're recreating the whole Tableaux d'une Exposition for our duo, and we're also arranging Ginastera's Pampeana no. 2 for cello and piano.
> 
> ...


Actually it is a quite interesting arrangement. I never imagined both instruments together, it is great idea. I imagine a composition made for such instruments together would be fantastic, but I think this is not your focus probably. 
As a composer I prefer something new than a pop song arrangement. Anyway, In 2015 I was asked by the left hand pianist Nicholas McCarthy to make a left hand arrangement on "Writings on the wall" (the same used in the middle of the video) I send him a recording of my "improvisation" on the theme and he asked me to make the score. Anyway I don't know if he ever played it.

Congratulations for the work together. 
All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

piefon said:


> Well, we (i'm the cellist haha) have a Danny Boy cover coming up sometime in the next week on youtube. We've made a Oblivion (Piazzolla) version which we're pretty proud of.
> 
> Right now, we're recreating the whole Tableaux d'une Exposition for our duo, and we're also arranging Ginastera's Pampeana no. 2 for cello and piano.
> 
> ...


Please let us know where we can find them for listening. 
( When ready)


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's very well played, great players having great fun with seemingly great attitudes! Well done.


I found some of it gimmicky though, more flare than depth of expression, but perhaps that is what you are going for. It's very fun to listen to, either way.


----------



## piefon (Mar 28, 2017)

Haha, of course, it is very gimmicky , but it's one of the pieces we end our recitals with - it gets the audience's blood pumping!

As for the Ginastera and our less gimmicky pieces - we're planning on filming the rest of what we play (when ready  ) and post it on YouTube.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

piefon said:


> Haha, of course, it is very gimmicky , but it's one of the pieces we end our recitals with - it gets the audience's blood pumping!
> 
> As for the Ginastera and our less gimmicky pieces - we're planning on filming the rest of what we play (when ready  ) and post it on YouTube.


We are awaiting patiently .


----------



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

I like the piece, I think for 2 instruments that are not commonly used together in film music, both instrument did a great job of capturing the motive of James Bond. Also the variation on the last 2 themes "Skyfall" and "Spectre" was musically smooth and technically good as well.


----------

